# Craftsman.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Displaying forum pride.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I am not the sharpest knife the draw... "Displaying forum pride. ... you that be your Sig picture your talking about?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> I am not the sharpest knife the draw... "Displaying forum pride. ... you that be your Sig picture your talking about?


I have been using picturetrail for years but for some reason they wont load now. I will see if Austin can help figure out whats going on with my links. Stay tuned.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats better.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My ys4500..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

wjjones said:


> My ys4500..


Nice shoes!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Nice shoes"
Fancy. :thumbsup:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

What kind/size tires on there? I have a soft spot for ags....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SatiricalHen said:


> What kind/size tires on there? I have a soft spot for ags....



Carlisle 20x10x8 they get 10 times better traction.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

The name on them is super lug.


----------



## SatiricalHen (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks, they look great!


----------

